# Just picked up an LCP



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Just picked up my new summertime CCW, the LCP. Going to run some rounds through it and maybe shoot the Easter Bunny on Sunday.


----------



## rossfox (Apr 1, 2010)

You'll like the LCP for what it is designed for. My first one I had to give to my wife, and then I bought a second one. It is a handful for sure, but manageable. Ross


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the little Ruger! The wife has one and loves it. If I didn't have the Taurus TCP, I would definately get an LCP of my own.

Enjoy!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Took it out to the range on Easter. Unfortunately the store had an ammo limit of 1 pack per customer, so I was only able to run 20rds through it. No hiccups and a lot more managable than I thought it would be. Hoping my local Cabela's has .380 in stock.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

DjSaneR said:


> Took it out to the range on Easter. Unfortunately the store had an ammo limit of 1 pack per customer, so I was only able to run 20rds through it. No hiccups and a lot more managable than I thought it would be. Hoping my local Cabela's has .380 in stock.


I was at Cabela's Mon. (5/4) and didn't see much in .380, just a couple of boxes of bulk Buffalo Bore.
So far shot about 50 rds. and not a single hiccup. For me and my crappy eyes, it was a little tough to aim. I just got a CT and I'm going to get back to the range to try it out. I got the raspberry one, I liked the color and it was cheaper (Hoffman's)

Andy


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

von buck said:


> I was at Cabela's Mon. (5/4) and didn't see much in .380, just a couple of boxes of bulk Buffalo Bore.
> So far shot about 50 rds. and not a single hiccup. For me and my crappy eyes, it was a little tough to aim. I just got a CT and I'm going to get back to the range to try it out. I got the raspberry one, I liked the color and it was cheaper (Hoffman's)
> 
> Andy


I was just at Cabela's this afternoon, and you're right, not much .380 ammo. I picked up some Buffalo Bore 100gr +P FN for defensive rounds.

I picked up my LCP @ Hoffman's, too. They only allow 1 box of ammo per customer.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

So I got my hands on some Buffalo Bore +p 100gr fn for defensive rounds. I fired off about 20 to make sure they cycle... Ouch. Definitely not friendly on the hands. Obviously these will not be fired very often when I go to the range.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

How is it as far a ccw gun? Easily hidden? Are they just .380's or do they make em in .38 caliber to? Tnx, HG


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

hemmigremmie said:


> How is it as far a ccw gun? Easily hidden? Are they just .380's or do they make em in .38 caliber to? Tnx, HG


Very easy to conceal. I'm a small guy, 5'4", and it EASILY fits in my front and rear pockets.

Yes the LCP is only chambered in .380, which is why I carry +P rounds.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> So I got my hands on some Buffalo Bore +p 100gr fn for defensive rounds. I fired off about 20 to make sure they cycle... Ouch. Definitely not friendly on the hands. Obviously these will not be fired very often when I go to the range.


*Do not use +P's in the LCP.* They're not made for it. If you want a hard hitting .380, grab some 90 gr. Cor-Bon JHP's. Supposedly the hottest standard pressure factory load out there.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Must of overlooked that. Thanks for the heads up, Drift.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Your gonna love it for convenience.

I carry my LCP in my front pocket in a DeSantis Nemesis holster.

My other carry is a Beretta PX4 sub compact.

I have one or the other on me most of the time.

:smt1099


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

So far so good! The weather has been up and down.. 89 one day, 45 the next. On the warm days the little LCP fits perfectly in the front pocket of my shorts.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> I was just at Cabela's this afternoon, and you're right, not much .380 ammo. I picked up some Buffalo Bore 100gr +P FN for defensive rounds.
> 
> I picked up my LCP @ Hoffman's, too. They only allow 1 box of ammo per customer.


Read your owners manual or better call Ruger. The warranty will be void if you shoot +P ammo in it. I am going to put Speer Gold Dots in the wifes. That should be all you need. :smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Read your owners manual or better call Ruger. The warranty will be void if you shoot +P ammo in it. I am going to put Speer Gold Dots in the wifes. That should be all you need. :smt033


Baldy? Is that really you? While I haven't been too conspicuous here, haven't heard from you in a long time. Glad to hear from your ornery hide!

Bob Wright


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> *Do not use +P's in the LCP.* They're not made for it. If you want a hard hitting .380, grab some 90 gr. Cor-Bon JHP's. Supposedly the hottest standard pressure factory load out there.


I agree. I use Corbon DPX or Remington Golden Sabre. They are both easy to handle in the LCP. Very effective too.

Handgun World Show


----------

